
WikiLeaks - jackowayed
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/12/05/Wikileaks
======
JoachimSchipper
Good article, but I don't agree with the use of "this kind of wholesale
sociopathy" for leaking. WikiLeaks plays hardball, but I see no reason to
suspect their good intentions (which may or may not be misguided). Assange may
enjoy the fame at some level, but that's not sociopathy either.

------
ilkhd2
We are living in surprising times, ladies and gentlemen... One, relatively
obscure person, can scare whole world [for good].

